# Coopers Red - 'hot' Alcohol?



## waggastew (18/9/10)

Just having a cold long neck of Coopers Red after a long day in the back yard. Is it me or is it a bit 'hot' in the alcohol department? I know it is 5.8% but its seems a little out of balance to my taste. I have had other beers with higher alcohol (IPA's, Belgians) in which you hardly notice the alcohol.

I realise this is a very popular beer so no offence intended!


----------



## Snowdog (18/9/10)

Cooper's Sparkling always tastes a bit sweet to me. I prefer the 'Green' .. Cooper's Pale Ale myself, but the Red isn't a bad drop.


----------



## Ade42 (18/9/10)

Yep im with you on the "hotness" of the red, I bottle my brews (yeah i know one day... one day I tell ya) So before I found a good supply of a few hundred XXXX crown Bottles from the 60's-70's, Id bought a couple of cased of the Red just so i could reuse the longnecks. Result, worse heartburn ive ever had, This coming from someone who when I first brewed was using 2kg of dex and making "rocket fuel" that put me in hospital! 

I think its way off course taste wise also, just my opinion.


----------



## Thunderlips (18/9/10)

I don't notice it all.

By comparison though, I had a Fuller's ESB (5.7) and a Theakston Old Peculier (5.9) last week and the alcohol was quite apparent in both.


----------



## syudoname (18/9/10)

There's a good reason Coopers Sparkling Ale is often referred to as 'Lunatic soup'


----------



## hoohaaman (18/9/10)

Snowdog said:


> Cooper's Sparkling always tastes a bit sweet to me. I prefer the 'Green' .. Cooper's Pale Ale myself, but the Red isn't a bad drop.



Yep tastes sweet to me as well,not under _attenuated sweet._Just sweet.

I never get hot alcohol tastes however.


----------



## michaelcocks (18/9/10)

Ade42 said:


> Yep im with you on the "hotness" of the red, I bottle my brews (yeah i know one day... one day I tell ya) So before I found a good supply of a few hundred XXXX crown Bottles from the 60's-70's, Id bought a couple of cased of the Red just so i could reuse the longnecks. Result, worse heartburn ive ever had, This coming from someone who when I first brewed was using 2kg of dex and making "rocket fuel" that put me in hospital!
> 
> I think its way off course taste wise also, just my opinion.



I get hot sweet and malty
I love closes pale ( green ) and mild which seem to be much more balnced beers to me

How the heck did you end up in hospital? What the heck were you brewing?


----------



## benny_bjc (21/9/10)

Snowdog said:


> Cooper's Sparkling always tastes a bit sweet to me. I prefer the 'Green' .. Cooper's Pale Ale myself, but the Red isn't a bad drop.



I find the coopers pale ale sweeter then the sparkling - I haven't drank one in a long time though. That is one of the reasons I preferred the sparkling plus the slight extra bitterness and alcomahol.

I don't know if it is just my imagination - but coopers red always seems to give me a buzz more then other 5.8% beers...


----------

